# Would Yours Do This?



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I think in some instances the hoodlums would do something but would they do THIS? 

dog-rescues-6-year-old-girl-from-drowning/

I don't know if they would. And I'm being honest, not what I hope for, not what I wish for, I honestly do not know.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It's an amazing story! An no, I really doubt any of my dogs would do anything like that. I think they would protect me from almost anyone or any dog if I was attacked. But none of them have never even seen water so I really doubt they would even consider jumping in to rescue anyone. Rocky and Shade are both scared of any new situation so it would probably terrify them. And Chows sink.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

No.. I think mine would only wade into the water for a T-bone steak, not for something trivial like saving their drowning owner.

Seriously though, that dog's amazing.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I believe Leo would try! He LOVES little kids...and HATES it when the neighbor kids are screaming! If he is out side he runs around like crazy trying to get to them!:frown: (He lived with 2 little boys though...so it makes sense!)

Brody.........Brody would have probably been the one that pushed the kid in the water!:wink:

And my Dear Rhett....he would probably think that the kid was playing and just jump in the water to jump in the water!LOL (but then again he IS only 6 months old...so that *might* change!:smile


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

Penny will drown before she even tried to come back from the water...


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I think Sophie would try but I'm not sure if she'd be successful (she's small and doesn't really swim). Sophie is really dedicated to the family and tends to think we need constant watching and "protecting".

The main reason I think she might try is because she came to my defense in a dog attack...and the dog was at least three times as large. I still had my Dachshund, Rocky, at the time and he was there too. He barked like crazy but was too nervous/freaked out to do anything. It was Sophie that ran in front of me and drove the dog away.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

About a year or two after I adopted Maggie, my eldest, my ex and I took her and Guinness (then a puppy) to the lake behind our house. Now, before I get any further into the story, let me just say that Maggie dog is a PRISS. If it's cold, raining, snowing... if the lawn is so much as wet, she refuses to go outside to potty. She'll hold it until she can't hold it any longer. So we took her and Guinn out to the lake and I had an inflatable boat thingy. I blew it up and paddled out the middle of the lake. Little Maggie frantically paced back and forth at the shore for several minutes, whining, and eventually jumped into the lake and paddled out to me! About three quarters of the way she panicked and headed back for dry land, but it truly did seem like she was trying to "save" me! 

I also think Guinness would and I think Frankie would. Total nanny dogs. The others? Romeo is too much of a wuss boy and Brooke-Lynn is too much of a doofus.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Absolutely Mia would leap into the water to rescue me! And when she got to me? She'd stand on top of me so that she could keep her head out of the water, and after I drowned she'd swim back to shore.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

We can't take Ania swimming with us. It's really obvious that she wouldn't go in the water unless we make her, and she's the least graceful swimmer you'll ever see. It's this panicked, frenzied, thrashing that splashes water ALL around her.

But if hubby or I try to swim at all, she frantically "swims" out to "save" us (I'm still not completely sure of her game plan for saving us. But it appears that she tries to herd us back to land). And it sucks when she tries to save you, because she'll paddle right up to you and scratch the hell out of your entire body because her paws are paddling in front of her, not underneath her. So when we see her coming, we have to swim as fast as we can back to where we can touch so we can sort of push her away from us before she Freddy Kreuger's the crap out of us.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Not a swimmer in the bunch so I would have to say no. I think the child would have to save my boy as all that hair would sink him in a minute. On dry ground they are very protective of anything weaker animal or child.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Sadly my dogs are too small, and they hate water. Now if it was me in the water, yes they would jump in, just because of how clingy they are, and Patchie especially, gets very anxious if it's raining out or w/e and will walk out in the rain just to be by me. But somebody splashing in the water, I'm afraid it would scare them, I don't think they would associate it with someone drowning.


----------

